# A stroll in the English countryside



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Thanks to encouragement from many of you, I persevered and finished the project. Here it is - all 5,784 tracks!! I wonder what Tallis would have thought had he heard this. He was such a creative genius that he probably imagined the day when man would develop the technology to enable a single human being to sing all 40 parts of his motet Spem in alium "at the same time"! Enjoy and let me know what you think.






P.S. I would really like to promote my music and get it "into the right ears". Any suggestions in this area would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
Bruce


----------

